# Health? Is it safe to smoke MJ while on a nicotine patch to quit smoking cigarettes?



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone know if its dangerous to smoke MJ while on the Nic patch? I know you could risk heart attack if you smoke cigarettes while on the Nic patch but does MJ have the same chemicals as a cigarette?

Doctors or Nurses please provide your knowledge

Cheers!!!


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm no Dr or nurse but I do know that nicotene and THC brain receptors are two different things and in no way does one effect the other. Smoking MJ only stimulates THC receptors. While on the Nic patch your body is provided an ample amount of nicotene and as with most drugs you can overdose. This is the reason you shouldn't smoke cigs while on the patch. The only similar things with smoking the two is tar and the ill-effects of inhaling smoke period. Nicotene contains no cannabonoids what-so-ever, which are MJ's active ingredient. My roomy just quit buts w/ the patch and smoked heavty the whole time. Best of luck.................


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 9, 2009)

Yo degenerative_disc,

    I'm not a Doc, but I wanted to tell you how cool that is that your trying to quit the coffin nails. 
  I think that you can be as strong as you want to be. The idea of being strung out on nicotine ever again just grinds the heck out of me. You know your hooked when you are out of smokes, and you find yourself looking through your own butts trying to find a few drags.

I've been there myself. The temptation never really goes away for a long time. I quit almost 11 years ago, and I assure you that I would rather go ahead and croak before I ever picked that nasty habit again. 

 Kudos to you for working on the quit. Be strong, be healthy, love everyone, and tell them so. Please do feel free to hit me up for some support if it starts to crawl on you. I will answer you if you PM me.:hubba:


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks King!

This will be my 3rd attempt. But I gotta quit before I hack out my lungs!! I thanks for the offer of support as well!

Cheers my friend!!


----------



## smokybear (Aug 9, 2009)

Quitting smoking is a very hard habit to break and I'm guily of it myself. I wish you the best of luck in your efforts to kick the habit. Stay strong and don't let it run your life. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 9, 2009)

yes, congrats on your choice of quitting cigarettes.
we, the wife and i, quit 9 years ago. we used the patch also, worked great to get off them bass turd spikes.... but... getting off the patch, well... lol.
anyway, i smoked a ton of weed when quitting cigs, actually, sorta just replaced them with the weed! 
so, good luck, you can do it!


----------



## gasman (Aug 9, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> yes, congrats on your choice of quitting cigarettes.
> we, the wife and i, quit 9 years ago. we used the patch also, worked great to get of them bass turd spikes.... but... getting off the patch, well... lol.
> anyway, i smoked a ton of weed when quitting cigs, actually, sorta just replaced them with the weed!
> so, good luck, you can do it!


I quit 38 days ago been smoking alot a leaf Cigs are the hardest drug to quit. wheel power is what it takes!


----------

